

Lambda Jam 2013 – An Architect's View - llambda
http://corfield.org/blog/post.cfm/lambda-jam-2013?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

======
zeckalpha
How do you find out about this sort of thing before it happens? I regularly
read LtU and did not see this there... I happened to be in Chicago last
weekend and would have gone.

~~~
bbq
It's hard. Somehow I knew about it and did not go. Anyway, I happened to see
it because I follow Alex Miller on twitter (@puredanger) & some others on
Twitter. In addition to Lambda Jam, Alex organizes (at least) Strange Loop and
Clojure/(West, East).

It's surprising just how many conferences are put on. I learned about some
more from the Lisp in Summer Projects page[1].

TL;DR: dig into the community(ies) of conferences you're interested in. You'll
still miss some.

[1] [http://lispinsummerprojects.org/](http://lispinsummerprojects.org/)

